# SVCC/South Bay rides - now on Thursday



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey everyone 

While the Sunday rides have been a blast, we plan to start doing our rides from the studio on Thursdays (starting tomorrow). We have lots of other weekend activities with event support etc. and frankly, we're a little burned out. Alex & I are thrilled to spend all day Sunday on work/play, our wives not so much...

If you wanna come out, it is the usual drill. Roll out at 8 a.m. sharp. We'll do the reservoir short loop (49 miles) tomorrow morning to get things started and will probably alternate between that and a more mountainous route. We plan to do this every 2 weeks, schedules allowing, and plan a convenient coffee shop stop on the cool down as we cruise in through town. 

Cheers,


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

That's a bummer about the Sunday rides... understandable... but still a bummer.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmmm… Thursday mornings… 8AM… If I can get out of dropping the boys off at daycare, yet leisurely and nonchalantly stroll into work around the time that Alan le Douche™ strolls in (guy who has been there for 11 years yet does the least amount of work, and is there realistically no more than 5 hours each day), then surely somehow vicariously I’m set up for success.

Maybe if I have Karl write my doctor a note proclaiming I need to “get the lead out” early in the morning, then I’m off the hook as far as my wife and work are concerned…


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll write whatever note anyone needs. I'm told my handwriting is bad enough to earn me an honorary MD degree anyways. 

That was a hella fun Thursday morning. Less lake traffic as well. Now I'm ready for a nap...

Hope some of youz guyz can join us one of these mornings. Next time around will be Aug 14th and we'll go up Hwy 9, north on Skyline then descend Page Mill. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

This one was too short notice for me. Already had morning plans, but I look forward to the next one.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Just a reminder for tomorrow morning's ride, 8 am from SVCC, head up Hwy 9 then north to Page Mill, down & back on Foothill. 

Cheers,


----------

